#ubuntu-us-mn 2010-03-22
<Takyoji> Forgot I wasn't in this channel until now. :P
<Takyoji> So, any thoughts on the recent voting? :P
<kermit> Takyoji: voting?
<Takyoji> Health care bill
<kermit> Takyoji: try ##economics
<netbook> If only people viewed it as a numbers game instead of ideological bs, it would've passed a while ago
<kermit> netbook: who cares about liberty, freedom, rights, all that nonesense, as long as i have predictable medical expenses.
<kermit> also as a numbers game i'm pretty sure any government run industry fails miserably at that too
 * tonyyarusso wishes it was just a sensible single-payer bill already instead of all of this patchy fix nonsense
<Takyoji> *facepalm*
<Takyoji> Another standards group, and all the documents are in Word format, not even PDF: https://www.pcisecuritystandards.org/saq/instructions_dss.shtml
<Takyoji> At least the specification itself is available as a PDF: https://www.pcisecuritystandards.org/security_standards/pci_dss_download.html
<netbook> kermit, all i am saying is it works well in other countries, costs them less (% of gdp), and we should do the same.
<netbook> Oh sorry takyoji, i was being offtopic
<Takyoji> It's fine.
<netbook> I forget to scroll down in irssi ><
<Takyoji> I've done similar before. :P
<Takyoji> Is there another way to network a printer other than SAMBA?
<Takyoji> (a printer that's connected to a desktop on a network)
<netbook> http://localhost:631/
<netbook> Might want to check that out
<netbook> all I got
<Takyoji> A resolver table doesn't need a unique ID at all, correct?
<kermit> how many linux users do you suppose there are in minnesota?   yet i've only found 3 real time minnesota linux forums.. here, #tclug, and #mn2600
<kermit> i don't think any of these 3 are big enough to be isolated from #tclug
<kermit> yet some ppl are in #mn2600 and here but not #tclug
<netbook> I am sure there are quite a few, but they don't take the next step and go to linux groups
<netbook> I reckon 28,000 users in Minnesota
<kermit> i started on linux before ubiquitous internet access, so i had more local peers in linux then in 1997 than now
<Takyoji> It would be interesting to tally how many people at each installfest.
<kermit> actually i had more local peers of any sort in 1997 than now, i still havent recovered from the internet
<Obsidian1723> Still fixing Bug #1 heh
<netbook> haha yea
<Obsidian1723> of course the Livid Lynx that is coming out will add to that.
<netbook> year of the linux desktop
<netbook> i am pretty new to linux, ubuntu was first distro i got serious with ;)
 * Takyoji wonders what general region netbook is in.
<netbook> I live in the cities
<Takyoji> ahh
<Takyoji> Ooo http://voices.canonical.com/ubuntuone/?p=263
<netbook> Does any have problems installing 'VBox Guest Additions' on a lucid lynx virtualbox vm?
<Takyoji> Haven't tried it yet I believe
<Takyoji> (considering I just run 10.04 natively)
<netbook> I want to check out that music store... wonder how they handle CC info.
<Takyoji> I wonder if it goes on a cart basis or not
<Takyoji> If only I had some money in my account right now. :P
<Takyoji> Anyone know a reasonable method of generating a self-signed key?
<Takyoji> self-signed certificate*
<tonyyarusso> define "reasonable"?>
<Takyoji> I mean, a straight-forward method
<Takyoji> otherwise I found https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/certificates-and-security.html
<tonyyarusso> Yeah, that's pretty much it.
<tonyyarusso> have fun ;)
<kermit> (2010-03-22 23:48:29) gorkey: like how when you compare linux to windows ... from someone outside looking in, you see the linux experience of all this nightmarish bullshit of compilation, package management, poor integration, steep learning curve, etc over windows ... consoles offer that over a PC.  it's sleek, it's easy, it's plug in and go
<kermit> damn windows zealots
<Alpha_Cluster> um are you really surprised?
<kermit> no, he's a troll
<Alpha_Cluster> that was practically my learning to use linux in a nutsheel
<kermit> yeah but that was probably years ago
<kermit> now its 10x easier than win
<kermit> just put in the disc and go
<Alpha_Cluster> have you used windows 7?
<kermit> no
<kermit> does it pull drivers you need automaticly instead of making you insert lots of disks?
<Alpha_Cluster> yep
<Alpha_Cluster> its actually a really good compeditor
#ubuntu-us-mn 2010-03-23
<tonyyarusso> kermit: "outside looking in" my rear; more like parroting talking points
<tonyyarusso> also, lol at package management being cited as a downside :P
<h00k> Download your network drivers! 404 Not connected.
 * h00k facepalms
<kermit> tonyyarusso: yeah, win doesnt HAVE package managemnt, lol
<kermit> h00k: haha
<h00k> kermit: unless you count Add/Remove "This software has already been uninstalled, click Okay to remove it from the list"
<Takyoji> I have not required to compile anything yet at all.
<Takyoji> Anyone prefer a specific web-based IMAP client?
<tonyyarusso> Takyoji: Roundcube looks nice.
<tonyyarusso> What are the options anyway?  Roundcube, squirrelmail, horde, egroupware, anything else?
<Takyoji> I suppose. My reason for asking is because my Horde installation went poof on my server.
<tonyyarusso> roundcube is young, so not feature-complete, but nice and functional.  squirrelmail is only functional, and ugly :P  Beyond that your options are full groupware setups that are probably overkill.
<Takyoji> But yea, gotta love proprietary solutions, being a complete black box.
<Takyoji> Have no idea why Horde went poof from my Plesk installation
<Takyoji> But yea, I'll poke around between the two options
<netbook> wait web-based client? Why not gmail? The imap import tool in it is awesome.
<Takyoji> Bleh, I have no idea why people use ColdFusion... http://www.dctc.edu/future-students/index.cfm
<Takyoji> Is there any sane reason whatsoever?
<Takyoji> Otherwise I'm still unsure of a college, or even a specific career to focus towards in terms of college
<_diablo> mr_steve: ugh. sorry I've been offline so much, I've been distrohopping a lot and travelling a bit. I'll be back again next week if you want to do ubuntu hour again somewhere
#ubuntu-us-mn 2010-03-24
<Takyoji> Take that Windows 7 zealots! http://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a368/takyoji/workspace3.png?t=1269389988 :P
<Alpha_Cluster> ?
<Takyoji> Just the use of the Compiz Grid plugin
<Alpha_Cluster> i got something liek that in Win7
<Alpha_Cluster> came with AMD's graphics drivers
<netbook> LucidLynx menu icons don't show up by default for the system menu... same bug was in Koala
<netbook> Of course it was an easy fix in Koala, go to 'Pref.' -> 'Appearance' -> 'Interface' tab -> check 'Show icons in menus'
<netbook> there is no 'Interface' tab in Lynx Appearance Preferences'
#ubuntu-us-mn 2010-03-25
 * Obsidian1723 shutdown -h Bye all
#ubuntu-us-mn 2010-03-26
<Takyoji> Ooo http://linux.slashdot.org/story/10/03/25/2350236/Can-Ubuntu-Save-Online-Banking
<Takyoji> It would be quite nice if there was a default RSS client other than Firefox in Ubuntu
<Takyoji> Such as if Evolution had the RSS plugin by default
<Takyoji> and had a way to add a feed to Evolution from browsing in Firefox
<netbook> I have been meaning to use google reader for that sort of thing
<tonyyarusso> I've been using liferea myself.
<Takyoji> What would be a decent minimalistic email client?
<tonyyarusso> Define minimalistic.
<Takyoji> Just having the basic email features. I guess pretty much anything not Evolution
<Takyoji> Just thinking on choosing a simpler email client for my mother; for speed, and for least space consumption
<Takyoji> (visual space consumption by the way; not storage)
<Takyoji> Mainly more about less buttons, so there's more viewing area. She needs larger text overall, thus leaving less visible space for the message itself.
<tonyyarusso> okay, let me be more specific:
<tonyyarusso> GUI or cli?
<Takyoji> GUI
<tonyyarusso> Claws.
<tonyyarusso> It pretty much rocks.
<tonyyarusso> Thunderbird is pretty nice too - personal preference probably.
<Takyoji> It's somewhat disturbing that she has a POP3 email account, bleh.
<tonyyarusso> hehe
<tonyyarusso> Create GMail account.  Set it up to import from her POP3 account.  Use GMail through IMAP.  Done.
<Takyoji> With IMAP, isn't there a minor specification of the protocol whereas the client can have a persistent connection and get notified on the instant the mailserver recieves a message (for the account)?
<Takyoji> True, I guess that would be a sane approach.
<Takyoji> I was thinking of Gmail, but forgot about the idea of having Gmail grab from the POP3 account as well
<Takyoji> and Liferea is quite useful
<Takyoji> Just installed it
<_diablo> can't handle non-shared reader
<_diablo> need google
<Takyoji> I pretty much live at my desktop
<tonyyarusso> I like desktop apps, but also need portability.  I've been looking at sharing config directories over the network.
<Takyoji> I guess Thunderbird may actually be ideal
<Takyoji> In terms of the additional RSS/Atom functionality
<Takyoji> I wonder when Empathy or Pidgin will ever seem to be stable and functional; especially for IRC for example
<Takyoji> And yes, I do use XChat for IRC
<Takyoji> (because of not being able to do such horrendously basic IRC commands; that I could probably even implement)
<Takyoji> if only I were quite fluent with C/C++ and the accommodating development styles.
<Takyoji> It seems that every time my package manager checks all the repositories; it stalls for like a minute on the last one.
<tonyyarusso> That's because the last one is universe, which is HUGE.
<h00k> The Universe is Huge, you're right!
<tonyyarusso> and expanding!
<h00k> it's true! and slashdot said that 90% of it was right infront of us the whole time, we just missed it!
<h00k> as seen here: http://science.slashdot.org/story/10/03/25/200209/90-of-the-Universe-Found-Hiding-In-Plain-View
<Takyoji> Has it been determined yet of the actual installfest day at TIES?
<Takyoji> Because it still says the 24th
<Takyoji> Ahh, so it's intended to be the 1st of May
<Takyoji> It hasn't been changed on this page yet: http://penguinsunbound.com/Future_Meetings
 * Takyoji debates over the idea of converting thousands of mp3 files to Ogg Vorbis
<Takyoji> The only holdback is file format confusion for the general users.
<Takyoji> Is GNOME 3 intended for implementation in 10.10?
<_diablo> Takyoji: I assume so.
<tonyyarusso> yes
<tonyyarusso> People building web pages in Microsoft Office makes me cry.
<_diablo> Takyoji: also, for ogg vorbis, the conversion process makes you lose a bit of quality
<_diablo> Takyoji: but I'm still doing it :)
<tonyyarusso> as I understand it though, it's a VERY tiny bit.
<_diablo> exactly
<_diablo> fwiw, I'm doing it right now
<_diablo> It's a loooooong project
<_diablo> especially if you have mixed file formats e.g. not all mp3 but with a few aac and a few wma mixed in
<tonyyarusso> long running sure, but you don't have to actually be there.  Type command, walk away.
<_diablo> tonyyarusso: mp32ogg doesn't deal well with aac and wma files though :-/
<_diablo> and soundconverter gets pissed and crashes if you do more than 10 or 15 at once
<_diablo> any other suggestions? :)
<tonyyarusso> find -exec soundconverter?
 * tonyyarusso is trying to figure out how to control boinc from the command line
<_diablo> good tip. :) I'll check up on 'dat
<_diablo> are you heading to the browser thing tomorrow?
<tonyyarusso> No, I have a thing.
<_diablo> tonyyarusso: I hate things.
<ripps> Anybody got any particular packages they want me to look at?
<_diablo> ripps: as in... approval or what?
<ripps> _diablo: no, I'm just helping Jammers with any packaging help today, and I was hoping someone could point me toward some problem packages they need help with. I'm not an offical MOTU... yet.
<Obsidian1723> MOTU?
<_diablo> ahhhh
<_diablo> master of the universe
<ripps> Obsidian1723: Masters Of The Universe, they maintain the Universe/Multiverse repositorys
<Leaf> and the secrets of castle greyskull  ;-p
<_diablo> :)
<ripps> I have the Power!
<Obsidian1723> Well, The Universe only exists in this realm :)
<kermit> Obsidian1723: are you obsidian73 on LORD?
<Obsidian1723> LORD?
<kermit> Obsidian1723: a game
<Obsidian1723> Never heard of it. I don't game, so nope, not I.
<kermit> i havent gamed in years, someone in here was talking about BBSes though so i got nostalgic.
<Obsidian1723> aye. I ran one of those years ago. Many havent a clue about BBSes anymore or the community that they were both on line and off.
<Obsidian1723> I used to run a TeleFindS on a Mac.
<Obsidian1723> TeleFinder
<kermit> i still havent recovered from the loss of BBSes
<h00k> ripps: Do you need any advice on MOTU stuffs?
<h00k> ripps: Amaranth is an MOTU
<kermit> i used to meet intelligent people locally via BBSes, now all i meet are alcoholics and drug addicts via music events.
<Obsidian1723> Ah, yeah, I miss B BSes too. ah the screech of a 9600baud or a 14.4k
<Obsidian1723> yeah
<Obsidian1723> back when I started, script kiddies and a lot of the lame (dare I say ALL of it?) did not exist.
<Obsidian1723> That was the 70s though.
<ripps> h00k: I've spoke with MOTU's before, the biggest barrier for me becoming a MOTU is that I haven't made enough direct contributions to Linux, most of my stuff is through PPA's and niche projects.
<ripps> s/Linux/Ubuntu/
<kermit> Obsidian1723: wow, did you use punch cards??
<Obsidian1723> Whats the big deal about the MOTU label? Does it pay money or something?
<Obsidian1723> Kermit, I started out in 1978.. yeah, punch card stuff. Eventually used rotary phones, acoustic couplersw, 110 baud modems, and Apple 2c/es.
<h00k> Obsidian1723: More information can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<h00k> MOTU contributors are the people who are interested in contributing to Ubuntu and are learning how to package and work in the Ubuntu development community.
<Obsidian1723> ah. It just seems like some big deal or something???
<Obsidian1723> I mean if people want to code and package, cool...but ya don't need some fancy label.title for that.
<Obsidian1723> I write books, cool. I dont call myself anything like some Grand Poobah of The Written Word of the Gods
<h00k> Obsidian1723: They keep Universe and Multiverse in shape
<Obsidian1723> hook, cool. It's just titles, degrees, labels, turn me off. I have all of the afore mentioned, big deal though.
<Obsidian1723> It just seems so puff-out-my-chest-and-look-at-ME for some sdelf-validation or something, that's all.
<Obsidian1723> just my take I guess.
<ripps> Obsidian1723: It's not a big deal, but the title of MOTU comes with some perks, mainly access to uploading to Ubuntu repos, Ubuntu Membership. Not to mention a good deal of cred in the community. Since Ubuntu is a meritocracy, having cred is a good way to get your ideas and fixes into Ubuntu.
<Obsidian1723> If people code, cool. Code. Regardless of some fancypants title.
<Obsidian1723> ripps, I can see that, but it seems more ego-driven than money-driven, which is the exact oppisite of closed-source stuff like Windows.
<Obsidian1723> Not trying to piss on anyone's parade.
<h00k> Obsidian1723: I'm not sure you understand that it's purpose is to add software to the Universe repository and not parade around with a name badge.
<h00k> It's to speed up maintaining software for Ubuntu as a whole
<Obsidian1723> hook, I get it, but why the need for the fancy title? Why not just call them "Code Managers" vs "Master of the Universe" ..surley you can see how pomopus it sounds?
<h00k> Obsidian1723: anyone can make a package, sure. But not everyone can help maintain the Universe repository
<Obsidian1723> So it's an ego thing...if that's someone's ticket, cool for them, but I guess I'm not impressed by iut or think that code that makes it in is any better than code that does not, both may be equal, better, worse...
<Obsidian1723> In the end, it's 1s and 0s.
<Obsidian1723> All the same.
<Obsidian1723> whateva tho.
<ripps> Obsidian1723: so you don't want any of your code in Ubuntu, that's fine I suppose, Ubuntu supplies PPA's, but most people arent' gonna be aware of it.
<h00k> It's also to make sure code compiles and acts properly from Debian -> Ubuntu
<Obsidian1723> ripps, I dont code :D
<Obsidian1723> hook, true, but people dont need fancy titles for that, do they?
<Obsidian1723> cause if so, then I need a fancy title for IRc. I must be called Grand Poobah and  Master of IRC./
<Obsidian1723> blah
<ripps> heh, yeah, most of a MOTU's work isn't actually making/uploading packages, but fixing problems with packages that are caused by the differences between Debian and Ubuntu. And trust me, there are alot of them at times
<h00k> To work with Official Ubuntu Universe Repositories, yes.  Not just any joe-blow can throw whatever code into the repository.
<Obsidian1723> hook, true, and that is probably a good thing to be sure.
<Obsidian1723> Im just not ab out the pomopus title is all.
<h00k> then don't become one.
<h00k> ripps: I fully support your endeavors!
<h00k> title or not
<kermit> i can has the power?
<Obsidian1723> hook, yeah not my bag to code...
<Obsidian1723> I have all sorts of fancy shmaNCY STUFF i COULD USE TO MY NAME, BUT DON'T. jUST NOT INTO THAT STUFF, ACOLAIDS, TITLES, DEGREES, CERTS, ETC ETC LABELS.
<Obsidian1723> caps, sorry, not meant
<Takyoji> I wonder when GEGL will ever be done
<Takyoji> I wonder how long it will be until Dell offers netbooks with 10.04 pre-installed.
<Leaf> End of September-2010 :-)
<Takyoji> Is it me, or does PiTiVi not even have transitions? :P
#ubuntu-us-mn 2010-03-27
<Takyoji> Oh fun http://hardware.slashdot.org/story/10/03/26/2240250/Nvidia-Drops-Support-For-Its-Open-Source-Driver
<rlaager> Takyoji: +1 on all that.
<rlaager> So is it just me, or is Ubuntu Server sucking more and more with each release?
<Takyoji> I haven't been much of an Ubuntu Server user
<Takyoji> Any specific reasons for such disappointment?
<rlaager> Does anyone know what is up with this transition to using "service FOO restart" or "restart FOO"? I don't understand why it was necessary to break "/etc/init.d/FOO restart" *with no notice*. Or, more importantly, why it was necessary to break "invoke-rc.d FOO restart", which is required (by Debian policy) to be used in package maintainer scripts.
<rlaager> Also, ureadahead is broken for me, and something makes it appear as though the boot has hung. (I just realized that I should try switching VTs to get a login.)
<rlaager> Lucid works fine on our hardware, but the installer CDs fail to boot. (That's been a problem since Karmic, or earlier when using non-minimal CDs.)
<rlaager> New in Lucid, however, is the breakage of support for their network controllers in the installer. This means we can't even netboot to avoid the CD issue. Again, note that Lucid works fine once installed. How did we do it? We installed from a Jaunty minimal CD and dist-upgraded.
<rlaager> Is it really necessary for a distro to tell me both that it's checking for a new version and that none is available, on every login?
<Takyoji> I had no idea /etc/init.d/(service) (command) was removed..
<Takyoji> Sounds like a barrel of pure fun
<rlaager> Yeah, it's wonderful, especially because "service FOO restart" doesn't work on earlier versions, from what very limited testing I've done.
<Takyoji> At least it makes it somewhat easier to remember for new users. :P
<Takyoji> I wonder if Cinepaint is an officially dead project (or at least for now)
<ripps> update Ambiance Cold today, can someone please tell me why people keep marking it down? Is there something wrong with it that I'm not noticing? http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=121118
<Takyoji> Nothing substantially sticks out
<rlaager> I take back some of my comments. It seems the upstart init script messages are warnings. The /etc/init.d/FOO invocations still seem to work.
<Takyoji> It just seems like the common business trend these days is income by just suing anyone, and trying everything to "protect" their intellectual property; rather than actually focusing on what the consumers desire.. It just keeps getting worse constantly. The legal battles, DRM, international regulation, and so forth. And now we have the ACTA underway.
<Takyoji> I think in this past year there's been more and more regulation against "piracy" and "copyright infringement" in terms of the internet. UK, now France, and next the US.
<Takyoji> And nobody cares. :P
#ubuntu-us-mn 2010-03-28
 * Obsidian1723 Hi all...
<h00k> OHAI THAR
<h00k> I smell like hot tub
 * Obsidian1723 *grumbles about this "IT company" that messed things up - badly*
<Takyoji> I'm curious how many here use an encrypted /home partition
<_diablo> Takyoji: I don't. I don't see a big purpose. Why not just use truecrypt if you actually care about it?
<_diablo> I trust that encryption far more than whatever unspecified thing Ubuntu has decreed is best
<_diablo> Do you know off hand what type of encryption algorithms they use?
<rlaager> I have an encrypted ~, which is what I assume you mean.
<rlaager> The big advantage of ecryptfs is that I can efficiently rsync my data to a backup server and have it be *encrypted* on that backup server.
<rlaager> If I had a block-level encryption solution, I'd have to rsync the whole block device, including unused space.
<_diablo> rlaager: ah, that makes sense. But rsync keeps the encryption intact?
<rlaager> _diablo: Yes. Here's what "mount" returns for me: /home/rlaager/.Private on /home/rlaager type ecryptfs
<_diablo> hmmm, couldn't you do the same backup from one container to another container while having both mounted?
<rlaager> For each regular file in my home directory, there is a corresponding file in /home/rlaager/.Private. So, excluding filename encryption (which ecryptfs has now, but didn't used to), /home/rlaager/.ssh/id_dsa would be /home/rlaager/.Private/.ssh/id_dsa, which would be encrypted.
<_diablo> ahhh
<rlaager> Yes, you could, but then you'd have to mount the encrypted container on the remote server. This way, I don't have to trust the remote server with my data. All it ever sees is encrypted data.
<_diablo> hmmmm, makes sense. okay, I see a potential advantage then.
<rlaager> I'm moving from one backup server to another right now, but both of them are systems I'm sharing with co-workers. (I work at a small ISP, so we can just colo there.)
<rlaager> Especially now, with new disks... I'm using only 50% of my drive at the moment. So I only need to sync that 50%, not the whole disk.
<rlaager> Plus, I can easily exclude certain things. For example, I exclude ~/ubuntu-*.iso.
<rlaager> This used to be easier than it is now that there's filename encryption (i.e. I used to be able to exclude /home/rlaager/.Private/ubuntu-*.iso.) I know how to write the script to do that; I just need to get it going.
<_diablo> yeah, fair enough
#ubuntu-us-mn 2011-03-21
<damian> Anyone know where I can get the command "mdconfig"? It is common on FreeBSD, but I can't seem to find a package that provides it.
<damian> actually, I might be able to find it in synaptic
<damian> ok, I tried a search for md in synaptic, mdadm seemed like it might be right, but I kinda doubt it.
<damian> mdadm wasn't helpful, anyone got ideas for me?
<damian> I would like to avoid compiling anything because the only thing I've compiled was LAMP under my dads guidance, everything else I've tried has thrown errors.
<damian> I'll see if #linuxhelp can tell me anything
<tonyyarusso> damian: what does it *do*?
<damian> Creates a memdisk (similar to mounting a folder as tmpfs) and lets you manipulate it as if it were a real device (like a harddrive)
<tonyyarusso> Okay, something like that is obviously at the kernel level, so BSD utilities aren't going to work on Linux.
<damian> I found a bit of help in #linuxhelp, I made a 300MiB file using "dd if=/dev/zero of=/tmp/test.disk bs=300M count=1" where /tmp is mounted as tmpfs
<damian> then did "losetup /dev/loop0 /tmp/test.disk"
<damian> giving me something very similar to what I wanted
<tonyyarusso> There are plenty of ramdisk tutorials for Linux via google.
<damian> but it doesn't appear to work with gparted
<damian> I got the idea to use mdconfig from my dad, so I didn't really think about other options right off :/
<tonyyarusso> Yeah, gparted isn't going to do this.  You'll need to work on the command line.
<damian> Actually Disk Utility shows it, is able to format it, and mount it
<damian> I formatted it as a FAT16 partition named "potato"
<damian> I got disconnected from our home network for some reason, I'm on my phone now
#ubuntu-us-mn 2011-03-22
<josh_> so everyone here from minnesota?
#ubuntu-us-mn 2011-03-23
<nnonix> Who's running Unity?
<tonyyarusso> nope
<nnonix> I've been running Gnome 3 for the last two weeks. I'm kinda heart broken about the Ubuntu/Unity thing.
<nnonix> By that I mean I want my DE to be a primary effort of the distribution I run yet I don't think I can turn my back on Gnome 3.
<nnonix> Today I find out that screen recording is native. How cool is that?
<nnonix> http://live.gnome.org/GnomeShell/CheatSheet
#ubuntu-us-mn 2011-03-24
<fisch246> if you want to go to the metro area natty release party, you have until end of March 31st
<fisch246> to RSVP
<fisch246> email me at "paul@mcspadden.net" or tell me on here, if i don't respond, feel free to PM me
<fisch246> for questions or RSVP
<fisch246> well i'll be on later, but feel free to email me
<Takyoji> Yanno
<Takyoji> Would be interesting if in Wayland, that you'd be able to chroot jail applications.
<Takyoji> Since with X11 on Linux, you can't really do such I believe.
#ubuntu-us-mn 2011-03-25
<Takyoji> Heh, Nokia's stock hasn't recovered at all after their stock dropping from the news of the Windows Phone 7 deal: http://www.google.com//finance?chdnp=1&chdd=1&chds=1&chdv=1&chvs=maximized&chdeh=0&chfdeh=0&chdet=1301023038491&chddm=24242&chls=IntervalBasedLine&q=NYSE:NOK&ntsp=0
<tonyyarusso> unsurpising
<tonyyarusso> It was basically an admission that their own innovation efforts had failed.
#ubuntu-us-mn 2012-03-20
<Takyoji> Srsly? Ubuntu One Music store is apparently running on IIS
<tonyyarusso> Takyoji: I think it's outsourced.
<Takyoji> as I figured
<Takyoji> 7digital, after all
<Takyoji> and say, has anyone reflowed a GPU before? :D
<Takyoji> also, it's quite odd, it looks like there's another spot (with solder points) for another CPU
<Takyoji> on this laptop motherboard
#ubuntu-us-mn 2012-03-23
<GTRsdk> ohai tonyyarusso
#ubuntu-us-mn 2014-03-19
<Takyoji[laptop]> People are still alive here? :P
<Takyoji[laptop]> Are there still the TIES installfests going on each release, or has that died?
<Takyoji[laptop]> (since the topic refers to a 11.10 installfest)
<mathomastech> Not to much chatter in this channel but there are a handful of us idling. I can't speak to TIES installfests but the Northfield Linux User Group (NORLUG) has been revived and is holding regular meeting and install fests including Ubuntu 14.04 on April 17th. http://www.norlug.org/meetings/2014/04/17/Ubuntu1404ReleaseParty.html
<Takyoji[laptop]> yay
<Takyoji[laptop]> and NORLUG would certainly be much closer for me
<Takyoji[laptop]> as I'm in Faribault
<Takyoji[laptop]> and just came from a meeting in Northfield today, after all
<Takyoji[laptop]> But in general though (outside of general LUGs), it seems like Ubuntu LoCo teams have just died in entirety almost, a lot of the relevant IRC channels for Ubuntu LoCo (for team leaders and so on) seem pretty inactive, last I checked a while ago
<Takyoji[laptop]> If only there was another unified effort like Ubuntu LoCo, but not circling around a specific distro.
<Takyoji[laptop]> Or at least a national website for such
<mathomastech> It's hit and miss it seams. The ubuntu-us-mi channel is very active with a great group of guys. I lived out there before moving to MN.
<Takyoji[laptop]> ahh
<tonyyarusso> Takyoji[laptop]: There was an installfest at TIES for 13.10, and I expect there will be for 14.04, but after that we may move to an LTS-only model for those, or attempt to dramatically alter expectations for what those entail.  (WAY too much "figure out how to make my eight billion year old hardware work" rather than actually dealing with the new release)
<Takyoji[laptop]> Also, ubuntu-minnesota.org is blank (at least on an IPv6 connection)
<tonyyarusso> Twin Cities schedule: http://penguinsunbound.com/Meetings
<tonyyarusso> Takyoji[laptop]: huh, that's new
<tonyyarusso> "HP Fatal error:  Call to undefined function content_types() in /home/drupal/sites6/any/modules/date/date/date.module on line 52"
<tonyyarusso> err, *PHP
<tonyyarusso> awesome
<tonyyarusso> We really really need to get this site off Drupal 6 if it's going to keep existing
<Takyoji[laptop]> Also, this is one thing I really notice hardcore: apparently for a lot of LUG websites, I see a strong favoritism towards Drupal, while everything else (that I work on, and develop themes for) are WordPress.
<Takyoji[laptop]> As if "WordPress isn't open source enough to us" or something. xP
<tonyyarusso> Drupal's just more awesome than WordPress.
<Takyoji[laptop]> Whelp, if you need me to do a modernized theme, I suppose I could (if there isn't something already)
<tonyyarusso> The Ubuntu theme project was abandoned, so yeah, we'd need a new one.
<Takyoji[laptop]> I just haven't had a lot of love for Drupal yet, but considering the jump to Symfony 2, it may get more appealing [to me]
<tonyyarusso> Something that matches 14.04's default desktop style would be good.
<tonyyarusso> I may have to just set it to the default for now just to get it upgraded
<tonyyarusso> It's the only D6 site I'm still running
<Takyoji[laptop]> That'd be the most sane option, is go with an up-to-date stock theme in the meantime
<Takyoji[laptop]> But gee, WordPress themes from like the stone ages still run today, last I notice. xP
<tonyyarusso> There, killed the date module so at least now it loads
<tonyyarusso> not sure what that was about
<Takyoji[laptop]> for a theme: maybe throw the stock Ubuntu wallpaper in the background, have a white foreground, dark text, black navigation bar, dark purple or orange for heading colors?
<Takyoji[laptop]> at least for it to be "Unity-ish", if that doesn't sound like a horrible idea. xP
<tonyyarusso> Takyoji[laptop]: http://design.ubuntu.com/brand/colour-palette, http://design.ubuntu.com/brand/ubuntu-logo
<tonyyarusso> We can probably just change the colors of the default theme and call it a day
<Takyoji[laptop]> Apply the latest default theme, and we'll see if it's workable
<Takyoji[laptop]> Oy, just checked the TIES installfest date, and it's like a month and a half after the actual release (April 17 is the release; while May 31st is the installfest)
#ubuntu-us-mn 2014-03-23
<superkuh> Heh. Quite an old topic.
